# Laundry Room Design - Hiding Dryer Pipe



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Just finished our laundry room over the last 3 days. Below is a before and after. I will be doing drop ceiling after the walls are mudded, sanded and painted.

I am wondering what do to as far as paint goes and how I can make the dryer pipe look better (if that is possible). Paint? Leave it as is? Some neat ways to hide it?

Thanks everyone.

Before:

















After:


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Even spray painting the vents black would make the space more finished.


----------

